# Drei Monitore Frage



## Gast20180604 (13. Mai 2016)

*gelöscht*

gelöscht


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. Mai 2016)

Also du kannst an deiner Grafikkarte den Monitor anschließen wo du willst, zumindest so weit ich weiß ^.^

Habe bisher aber auch maximal 2 Monitore betrieben. Es kommt halt darauf an welche Anschlüsse deine Grafikkarte bietet. Wenn du nur 2 hdmi und einen DP hast bist du ja gezwungen den DP zu nutzen. Oder 1x HDMI, 1xDP und 1xDVI. Dann musst du diese Anschlüsse ja nutzen damit du überhaupt 3 Monitoren anschliessen kannst.

Aber das Ton nur über HDMI und DP an den Monitor übertragen wird ist richtig. Bei DVI und VGA ist dies nicht vorgesehen. Die Übertragungsrate ist da nicht groß genug um auch noch den Ton zu übertragen.

Aber das Monitore in bestimmter Reihenfolge angeschlossen werden müssen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20180604 (14. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Alisis1990 (14. Mai 2016)

Ob jetzt displaport oder hdmi besser ist kann ich persönlich nicht beurteilen. So tief stecke ich in der Materie auch nicht drin.

Bei mir läuft alles über hdmi und ich bin zufrieden ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Die Qualität ist bei DVI, HDMI und DP an sich die gleiche. Die Unterschiede sind nur Norm-Eigenschaften, die nicht das Bild betreffen, zB eben dass HDMI auch Ton übertragen kann und DVI nicht, oder dass du bei DP höhere Auflösungen mit mehr als 60Hz nutzen kannst als per HDMI. Was zB nicht ginge wäre WQHD und gleichzeitig 144Hz per HDMI, per DP aber geht es.


----------



## Gast20180604 (14. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Könne halt - wenn du 3 Monitore nutzen willst - sein, dass es je nach verwendeter Karte anders abläuft. Was aber ein Problem wäre ist, wenn du mehrere Monitor sogar mit 144Hz nutzen willst oder den einen mit 144, den anderen mit 60.


----------



## Gast20180604 (14. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Okay, bis zum Release ist es ja noch ne Weile. Spielst du denn komplett über alle drei Monitore, so dass du die Power einer GTX 980 Ti / 1080 brauchst? Denn die sind ja sehr teuer und an sich nicht den Aufpreis wert im Vergleich zu ner Karte um die 300-350€.


----------



## Gast20180604 (14. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------

